# Chinese Cheapie



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Posted this on the discussion forum but thought it might be useful on here, decided to splash out Â£20 on another Bagel as after 3 years the other is still running faultlessly.

Waited 15 days and the package arrived. First impression pretty good it was running when I unwrapped it, always a good sign with an auto. No obvious marks and the strap didnâ€™t fall apart. Adjusted the strap, pretty easy 3 links each side all screwed no stripped threads which I had heard could be a problem. Strapped it on and away you go.

An hour later checked the time 5 minutes fast hmm re adjust and rechck after another hour same result. Give it a good wind and left overnight. Def gaining 5 minutes an hour.

E mail the seller received the reply after 10minutes deep apology and could I photo the watch and heâ€™ll send another. Sent a 2 minute vid side by side with an Alpha, and wait patiently.

6 days later another package and this one is ok.

Details auto DG28 movement (Iâ€™m told from elsewhere not cracked this one open) after a week itâ€™s holding +- 5 sec a day. Pleasant watch really white face showing no prints or marks. The 4th hand isnâ€™t a GMT just a 24 hour, is near enough on the marks not to bother me. Auto wind works fine 38 hours from full wind to stop without hand winding. Case is nice and solid and pretty well finished little bit of over paint but removed easily with a tooth pick. Screw down crown is nice and solid, hacks and it winds easy, date change is close to midnight and goes over with a snap. Bracelet is all solid links inc end links and pretty good, clasp seems positive and it has a locking bar though the edges are a little sharp quick rub should sort it.

All in canâ€™t grumble for Â£20 and a spare watch that may be fixable. Seller who I must say was very quick with the replacement and didnâ€™t need asking for it, kept me up to date with tracking didnâ€™t want the faulty watch back and didnâ€™t ask for any postage costs extra *go lala go* is the name if you want to use him, I will no doubt use him again.


----------



## slowcoach (Aug 10, 2012)

Everyone should have at least one Bagelsport Explo II in their life. :yes:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nice to hear of such a good seller, especially consdering the value of the watch, wouldn't mind one, please pm the guys "name" I can't find it via your 2link".


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Nice to hear of such a good seller, especially consdering the value of the watch, wouldn't mind one, please pm the guys "name" I can't find it via your 2link".


Try go-lala-go


----------



## cp-easylife (Oct 19, 2012)

KevG said:


> Posted this on the discussion forum but thought it might be useful on here, decided to splash out Â£20 on another Bagel as after 3 years the other is still running faultlessly.
> 
> Waited 15 days and the package arrived. First impression pretty good it was running when I unwrapped it, always a good sign with an auto. No obvious marks and the strap didnâ€™t fall apart. Adjusted the strap, pretty easy 3 links each side all screwed no stripped threads which I had heard could be a problem. Strapped it on and away you go.
> 
> ...


It is so cheap, but so perfect, you have made such a good deal.


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

what a lot of watch for Â£20! And now you have a set of spares as well


----------



## Afka (Jul 13, 2012)

Some time ago I tested with timing machine some cheap watches, including Bagelsport. I was amazed by the results. Bagelsport Expo II daily rate was +4 seconds! I tested them in condition I got it, no adjustments made.

I even tested these cheap watches in all 6 positions, as you usually do with expensive chrographs, and the results were good!










Detailed results can be seen here:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/cheapest-affordable-watches-%96-timing-machine-test-766120.html


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive just read the feedback for that seller, not exactly glowing, there must be other bagel sellers on there with a better feedback score


----------

